# 5" or Combo



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

On the fence buying a gutter machine. Fence being 5" or 5"/6" Combo. Here in Vermont 5" is the norm. I am wondering across the Nation how much 6" is actually used? 

Next question is cost... here I hear $3.50 to $7 for 5". 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

we have 5"...costs will be different in different regions..


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Buy the combo. Have to hire another gutter guy to run my six.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

For us, more importantly than the combo, is the ability to run out copper and steel in addition to 032 aluminum. If I were buying a new machine I personally wouldn't opt for the combo because we just don't do enough 6" jobs.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you for the input. I have looked at pretty much every piece of gutter on every single building within sight in the last few weeks and I have not seen one 6" gutter anywhere. 

To reflect Grumpy, I have not seen one copper.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

When it comes to residential, I work in the very high end residential neighborhoods. I mean I work anywhere but I only promote myself in the areas where you are likely to see copper. It's not unusual for the houses we work on to be worth over a mil, and I would guess the average price even in today's housing market will exceed half mil.


----------

